# DirecTV's Sounds Of The Seasons



## CreepyKitty

LOL I love this channel! Does anyone else have it? Every year on DirecTV they have a channel especially for seasonal music. And around Halloween they play tons of Halloween favorites on it. Think I am just going to let that be the background music for my party instead of trying to find someone with a CD burner to make my own CD... Mine broke.


----------



## Halloweiner

I have Time Warner Digital Cable, and they have about 20 some music channels. I've never really paid attention as to whether they have any halloween music though.


----------



## NightsFrost

I just checked, Time Warner Digital cable has a Sounds of the Seasons channel.


----------



## SinTheDoll

I have it and yes i luv it too. On halloween, we put that on in the lving room and put Bravo on all the other TVs in the house and watch the Halloween marathon...I LUV HALOWEEN!
its like better then christmas in my house....the family feels more togather


----------



## CreepyKitty

Thats so awesome guys! When I lived with my parents they had DirecTV too and we always used to put it on the Halloween music when we decorated for Halloween. lol. Its like a tradition and I was so upset we couldn't have a satilite when I moved into my apartment. But I love the fact we have a house and that I can have it again. Its so much fun!


----------



## The Crow 1994

We have Cox Digital Cable here in Omaha and we listen to it, too!


----------



## Halloweiner

NightsFrost said:


> I just checked, Time Warner Digital cable has a Sounds of the Seasons channel.


That's great news! Thanks.


----------



## FontGeek

Hi Creepy Kitty, I just adopted two black burmese kittens, so the family goes on.
The ladies currently have dark gray eyes, but they will turn to a deep gold as they grow older.

You know that you can use a VCR and record the chanels of music, just like you would a TV show, it would give you a way to have the Halloween mix any time of year you want! It records in stereo, and will hold up to 8 hours with the longer tapes on the slow modes. Those music channels are great! No commercials or station breaks to wait through.


----------



## CreepyKitty

Heya FontGeek! AWWWWWW!!! That is so awesome I bet they are sooo adorable!!! I know you will be a great daddy! 

LOL I had the exact same idea!! I missed the dang channel so much becuase I haven't had it for 3 years I think I will take up a couple of 8 hour tapes to listen to all year around! LOL!!


----------



## CreepyKitty

Has anyone's Sounds of the Seasons channel started actually playing Halloween music yet?

I remember it starting much earlier than this. Still playing german music on it now for Oktoberfest.


----------



## TommyHawk

No, not yet.


----------

